

Hackers Delight - jhallenworld
http://www.hackersdelight.org/

======
jhallenworld
This book is an awesome collection of bit-level hacks. One practical use is
for fast arbiters / one-hot bit priority and round-robin encoders for FPGAs
and ASICs:

[http://www.fpgarelated.com/showthread/comp.arch.fpga/61833-1...](http://www.fpgarelated.com/showthread/comp.arch.fpga/61833-1.php)

~~~
Artemis2
It's really a great reference. There is also some neat explanations of a few
error correction/error detection algorithms.

~~~
jhallenworld
Oh one other thing I forgot: it shows how to implement full-word (or less)
flags in C for simulators:

[http://sourceforge.net/p/exorsim/code/ci/default/tree/sim680...](http://sourceforge.net/p/exorsim/code/ci/default/tree/sim6800.c#l142)

------
drallison
_Hacker 's Delight_ is a must have book that should be in the library of every
serious programmer. Other works in the same genre include some portion of Don
Knuth's _Art of Computer Programming_ (especially Volume 4) and the classic
_Hackmem_ report from MIT.

